# New babies coming, need a refresher please



## lovinglife (Mar 29, 2011)

Since I gave up on getting cow calf pairs for our little pasture, we decided to get some 2-3 week old bottle babies, these are well started angus/hereford crosses.  I have raised bottle babies before (long time ago) and can't remember what I need to do shot wise to keep them healthy.  Are there any certain vitamin shots or disease shots I need to give them?  My experience has been with dairy calves, and some of those babies were difficult to keep alive.  Thanks everyone for all the good advice you have given me so far!!!

Michele


----------



## herfrds (Mar 29, 2011)

Bovi Shield Gold 5 at about 2-3 months of age. 8-Way vaccine too.
Pour on for parasites. If you are down south use the injectable instead of the pour on.

With only a couple of calves talk to your local vet and see if they have any left over instead of buying a 10 dose bottle.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 30, 2011)

We are in Idaho, not near the parasite problem here.  So the Bovi and the 8 way at 2-3 months?  I see online I can get a 5 dose bottle of Bovi Gold for about 7 dollars, since we will be getting 4 calves that sounds like a good way to go.  Thank you so much, I wasn't real sure what all I needed.  

Michele


----------



## Ilovecows (Mar 31, 2011)

It really depends on  your area and what other cattle you have close by. We do not give any vaccines but, we are isolated from other cattle. If you feed is good quality you probably will be okay free feeding a mineral supplement only and not worrying about the vitamin shots especially if you will be feeding grain with vitamins in it. Worming is pretty much a necessity anywhere anymore though. Spring and fall would be my recommendation.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2011)

.................


----------



## herfrds (Mar 31, 2011)

Ilovecows does not matter if you have any other cows around. Deer and other wild life can bring in disease too. Better to have preventive measures in place the wish you had.

Back in '07 lost 15 head to pasturella pnuemonia. Vaccinated for it every year since.
Last year had IBR come in our herd from deer. Lost 5 calves. Switched vaccines.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 31, 2011)

We live on the edge of a desert, sage brush, lava rock, and lots of deer, plus the guy next to us gets cattle and sheep from the auction every year, maybe I will go ahead with the vaccine to be on the safe side.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just want to say congrats on the new additions.  I've been searching to find just one bull newborn beef calf and can't locate any.  Where did you get yours? Auction?

I live in Northeast Vermont for reference if anyone knows of any for sale too.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Prices on these newborn beef calves have gone through the roof.  some up to $350.  I can't see how anyone can make a profit with them with corn at nearly $7 / bushel.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 1, 2011)

I am getting mine for 125 each.  I have been searching for weeks on craigs list, newspapers, on line, and found these on Craigs list.  They are not from the auction thank goodness, I have terrible luch with auction babies.


----------



## Ilovecows (Apr 1, 2011)

herfrds said:
			
		

> Ilovecows does not matter if you have any other cows around. Deer and other wild life can bring in disease too. Better to have preventive measures in place the wish you had.
> 
> Back in '07 lost 15 head to pasturella pnuemonia. Vaccinated for it every year since.
> Last year had IBR come in our herd from deer. Lost 5 calves. Switched vaccines.


We live in the middle of no where (according to friends and family) with plenty of wildlife and have had no issues. Many around here, both small and large operations, do not vaccinate.


----------



## herfrds (Apr 1, 2011)

Well lucky you. we used to not vaccinate til '07.

Doesn't matter where you live or how far away the neighbors cattle are you never know what will come in the pasture.

Last year one neighbors bull left his pasture, came across our farm ground, knocked down some of our pasture fence, crossed our pasture and ended up over 6 miles from their pasture.

Had a good cow get shipped because she had a black baldy one year. We don't own a black bull and nobody would fess up to their bull being in with our cows. Just didn't want trich in our herd.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## michelle43 (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree...prices seem a bit high with the price of feed these days.  I guess I'll keep looking too.  I'm also searching local papers, ads, craigslist, etc.  I've never bought at an auction before and I don't think I'd know how anyway.


----------



## Ilovecows (Apr 2, 2011)

herfrds said:
			
		

> Well lucky you. we used to not vaccinate til '07.


It's this attitude that is the reason that I don't come here much. I guess I will go back to a much more friendly cow forum.


----------



## herfrds (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry if it came across as an attitude, but I am speaking from first hand experience of NOT vaccinating.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 3, 2011)

Ilovecows said:
			
		

> herfrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ilovecows - dont you dare disappear from here.
We dont vaccinate our cows and so far everything is fine but to be fair if we had the experience that Herfrds had then we would review. Like you we are isolated from any other livestock but plenty of wildlife about including some rough looking coyote and foxes.
Good luck with whatever you choose to do

lovinglife - those crosses should do really well for you


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you!  I am looking forward to it.  We are going to raise 4 and sell 2 this fall, keep 2 until the following year, we will then sell one and process the other for the freezer.  If it works out well, I plan on doing raising more to sell.  We really need something in the pasture, if not I get to mow it, not a bad job if you have plenty of beer, but it is a day out of my life I would rather be on the lake fishing!


----------

